
Oxfam’s Excellent Inequality Report - probe
https://www.causeandeffect.fm/oxfams-excellent-inequality-report-1822314028/
======
probe
"Specifically, the world’s billionaires – the richest 2,000 people on the
planet – saw their wealth increase by a staggering $762 billion in just one
year. That’s an average of $381 million apiece. If those billionaires had
simply been content with staying at their 2016 wealth, and had given their
one-year gains to the world’s poorest people instead, then extreme poverty
would have been eradicated."

This kind of blew my mind (though of course it's not as simple as just
giving). Full report here - [https://d1tn3vj7xz9fdh.cloudfront.net/s3fs-
public/file_attac...](https://d1tn3vj7xz9fdh.cloudfront.net/s3fs-
public/file_attachments/bp-reward-work-not-wealth-220118-en.pdf)

